# Logitech G19 Applets



## Emani (15. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen....seit ein paar Wochen stolzer Besitzer der G19 Tastatur....und wollte mal fragen ob jemand noch ein paar gute Seiten kennt für die Applets zu bekommen....kenne schon die G15Forum seite die ja schon bekannt ist...aber irgendwie...vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch ein paar spezielle Seiten wo man wirklich mal weas gutes runterladen kann.....

...dann die nächste Frage...ist...wie bekommt man die Visualization von der neusten winamp Version auf dem LCD der G19. habs irgendwie noch nicht hinbekommen...mit dem VLC player hats super funktioniert.

...dann habe ich einen Script gefunden der die Tastatur zum leuchten bringt....aber nicht automatisch nach dem Takt der musik....steuern die leute das bei youtube immer selber...???

 Danke im voraus und vielleicht hat ja nochjemand mal ein paar gute Tricks auf lager.....


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (18. April 2010)

bin auch auf der suche


----------



## Roman441 (19. Juni 2010)

Klink mich hier mal mit ein.
Ich suche ein Applet mit dem ich mir werte aus der Aquasuite ins LCD Display der G19 werfen kann.
Wenn ja jemand eine möglichkeit hat bitte melden


----------



## Own3r (22. Juni 2010)

Es gibt eine Seite, da bekommt man viele Applets (G15 Forum). Die haben aber auch Applets für die G19. Hier:http://www.g15-applets.de/g19-applets-f19.html


----------



## Memph (25. Juli 2012)

Own3r schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Seite, da bekommt man viele Applets (G15 Forum). Die haben aber auch Applets für die G19. Hier:http://www.g15-applets.de/g19-applets-f19.html



Danke Own3r!


----------



## Freeloader007 (16. August 2013)

Sicher ist hier keiner mehr Aktiv, aber ich möchte euch dennoch die Seite g19-apps.tk empfehlen.
Ist zwar keine .de-Domain aber dort gibts ein paar gute Apps für die G19 die scheinbar auch alle getestet worden sind!
Mal vorbeigucken lohnt sich!


----------



## Andregee (22. August 2013)

danke.dir


----------

